# Toronto Sportsman Show



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*I'm going*

kinda as both!!

I'm excited i haven't been to the TSS since I was a kid
I'll post an update tomorrow as to where the booth is!

Later


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

very cool, I want to get there, and it's close by, 

anyone know if there is a turkey class?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

There is a turkey course but the pre-registration might be closed, you'd have to check the OFAH site to be sure.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm heading down this afternoon to help out at the OAA booth.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I was there all day today, working at the Savage booth. Will be there tomorrow and Sunday working for Bushnell.

Rob


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I much prefered the show at the other location.

Seemed sort of clutered and disorganized to me


----------

